# Is Lightroom DNG 7.1 the same algorithm as Photoshop's Camera Raw 7.1?



## DWPhotos (Jun 8, 2012)

In an attempt to convince myself I need to upgrade to CS6, I came up with the "I need the new camera raw 7.1" excuse. But then the boss (ie - wife) pointed out that lightroom also upgraded their DNG module to version 7.1. Believing that two modules with the exact same version number is more than just a coincidence, is it safe to assume the two use the same algorithm?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 8, 2012)

Lightroom's 4.1 raw converter has the same algorithm as the current Camera Raw that works with Photoshop CS6. 

If the two don't match, you can always tell LR to create a TIFF file with all the Lightroom changes and pass that to Photoshop, so it isn't strictly necessary to upgrade your Photoshop.

Hal


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2012)

Although the upgrade policy changed, and the last thing I heard, the only way to get a PS upgrade price from CS6 onwards is to upgrade every version.  Does that help with the justification?


----------

